# What's in your purse, murse, or backpack?



## ubermadchen (Jan 6, 2010)

Well? What's in it? I find you can know a lot about a person by what they keep in their bag. I just cleaned mine out but I still have a ton of stuff in it. Here's what I have:

1 copy of the Marrow of Modern Divinity
1 copy of a BSF manual
1 prayer journal
1 scarf
1 pair of mittens
1 BSF bag full of all the goodies I need for a smooth discussion time (safety pins, name tags, pencils, business cards, etc)
1 small bottle of Aveda lotion
1 minty lipgloss
1 chapstick
1 ipod
1 pack of gum
1 wallet
2 shades of lipstick... I need to throw those out
1 set of book darts
1 umbrella/flashlight
1 laminated nametag
1 receipt for my last oil change
1 pack of Emergen-C
1 pen
1 mechanical pencil
1 business card
26 cents in change


FYI, Murse=Man purse (i.e. messenger bag).


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 6, 2010)

Your purse must be huge. I am jealous. 

- chapstick
- mints
- keys
-phone
- water bottle
- Pride and Prejudice and Zombies
- assorted crumpled papers, wrappers, and receipts


----------



## Idelette (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, that is a huge purse! I only have the following:

-chapstick
-keys
-phone
-wallet
-water bottle
-nuts
-Bible
-Spurgeon's Chequebook of Faith
-and a couple of pens


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow Patricia you have a Mary Poppins purse! I think I may have a lamp in mine, let me check . . . 

antibacterial moisturising handsoap (I didn't know I had that: how nice that you asked: and it smells like moldy fruit)
a notepad
gloves
keys
coinpurse (a fit receptacle for a picture of myself with spousal unit and twenty-five cents in change)
checkbook
Two (2) pens
pain medicine

It's sort of depressing to be so boring. Why don't I have a book in my purse?


----------



## ubermadchen (Jan 6, 2010)

Idelette said:


> Wow, that is a huge purse! I only have the following:
> 
> -chapstick
> -keys
> ...


 
Yeah, it's pretty huge. It doubled as my backpack in grad school and as an overnight bag in other situations. I like it because it looks like a cross between old doctor's bag and Mary Poppin's carpet bag. It also makes a pretty handy weapon/shield.


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 6, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > Your purse must be huge....
> ...



I shrank them. It was the only way to make them fit with all of the prejudice and pride I had stuffed in there.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 6, 2010)

Organizer for various debit/credit/reward cards, checkbook, calling cards, Tim's business cards, gel pen for checks, highlighter for Tim, cash (if I have any), and coins
Snack food--at thirty weeks pregnant, there's always a snack in my purse!
Various receipts--Tim likes to think he checks them all against our on line banking
Antibac gel--only since getting pregnant; I'm a bigger believer in letting germs roam most of the time
Burt's Bee's lip tint/chapstick stuff

That's about it--the organizer makes it easy to switch purses quickly without having to dig through stuff.


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 6, 2010)

Backpack:

-NASB Gift Edition of the Bible
-13.3" MacBook Pro
-Mathematical Statistics with Applicaitons by Wackerly et al.
-Mathematical Statistics with Applications by Larsen and Max


----------



## BJClark (Jan 6, 2010)

> Why don't I have a book in my purse?



Probably the same reason I don't, I took it out to read..

The only time I carry a book in my purse is when I know I'm going some where and will be waiting for awhile..
like a Doctors appt.

Other than that my purse has a wallet, with licenses and such..receipts that could be thrown out (threw them out, so they are no longer there) a set of keys, 2 pens, and my daughters next prescription refill..

talk about boring, I don't even have chap stick or gloves..


----------



## Andres (Jan 6, 2010)

any dudes on here with a murse are getting clowned on.... just fyi


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 6, 2010)

Andres said:


> any dudes on here with a murse are getting clowned on.... just fyi


 
Before this day, I had never heard of a murse. I don't get out much, I guess.

I have what used to be called a briefcase. It is shoulder slung and weighs about 20 pounds. I don't even know what all is in it, but I do know it has a laptop, a Hebrew/Greek Bible, a French dictionary, a Spanish dictionary, a pocket Constitution, a reference book for all things technical, a flashlight, a Leatherman tool, some USB connectors, some flash drives, an extra shirt, toothbrush, headset microphone, and even some file folders.

Oh yeah, aspirin, cough drops, and a bit of duct tape too.

The stuff I really need I carry in my pockets.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 6, 2010)

ubermadchen said:


> Well? What's in it? I find you can know a lot about a person by what they keep in their bag. I just cleaned mine out but I still have a ton of stuff in it. Here's what I have:
> 
> 1 copy of the Marrow of Modern Divinity
> 1 copy of a BSF manual
> ...


 
I have just learned that you have a strong back.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 6, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> Various receipts--Tim likes to think he checks them all against our on line banking


 
:-D



BJClark said:


> > Why don't I have a book in my purse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's nice to be boring with you, Bobbi.



VictorBravo said:


> The stuff I really need I carry in my pockets.


 
An inflatable self-sustaining eco-system?


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2010)

my TO DO LIST 
a large stack of papers to grade
pens & pencils
wallet
my "female" quasi-mini-bag of secrets 
3 teacher manuals (American History, New Science Unit on "Space" & Math) 
lesson plan book & grade book
e-z grader
calculator
empty lunch container
a mushy cheese stick
and a mushy apple (but it's only mushy on one side so...)
empty water bottle 
finally a mysterious electrical chord that seems like it go with something digital ... but I dunno that's why I'm bringing it home (to find where it is SUPPOSED to live)



ok, I just spent 10 minutes on this site and waste 3 or 4 right here ... time to fix dinner... and do everything else on the rest of my To Do List, DV!!

I can't believe I'm about to hit send. 

ah ... I found something spiritual ha ha ha a CD sermon by a former pastor (Mark Chanski) 
now may I have my gold star, please?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 6, 2010)

If we are talking backpacks as well, here goes. 

Grudem's Systematic
The Institutes
Foundation of Christian Faith
NT Survey book
Hermeneutical Spiral
Chosen by God
Reformed Pastor
Fergueson book on Owen
Color of Church
Baptist Faith and Message 2000
ESV Bible
Jesus of the Gospels
Mounce Basic of Biblical Greek
Greek Workbook
Army Officer's Guide
Sproul's book on Apologetics
Durham on the Ten Commandments
Durham on Job
Greek Vocabulary
Pink Sovereignty of God
MLJ on Preaching
A Case for Amillennialism
Little Brown Handbook
Bahnsen on VanTil Apologetics
Berkhof Systematic
McDill on Preaching
3 pens
2 pencils
2 padlocks
military patches

All in all it weighs 50 lbs.

It should be noted though that I have it loaded up like this for weighted pushups and working on road marches and not because I am some super student.


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Do I have a murse???????


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2010)

"Man-Purse" ... Oh I hope not. 

"Military Patches" ... okay, what's that about... ha ha ha ha ha ... btw, I think you're the winner on this thread, Boliver.

Although, Ubermachen totally deserves an honorable mention for carrying "nametags" and "Emergen-C". Woo hoo! I shall strive to be more uberlike thee.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 6, 2010)

I have three brief cases. They each are for different purposes. My main briefcase has the following in it:

Bible
Greek New Testament
Santa Biblia
The Marrow of Modern Divinity
1689 LBC
Calvin's Commentary Acts(B) - Romans
Preachers With Power / Douglas Kelley (Great book, btw.)
Valley of Vision
HP 20S calculator
Pelikan Fountain Pen
Pentel Mechanical Pencil
US Constitution
A couple of thumb drives
MacBook (well, it normally is in there)
Composition books
Moleskine books
Planner
Lotion (manly smelling)
Lip balm
A fresh handkerchief (I tend to give them away to ladies rather frequently, thus no longer having one.)
A very wide Victoriknox knife
A Browning HP magazine with 12 little fellers tucked in there
A housewife 
Zippo lighter
Matches
50' of 550 paracord (OD)


----------



## Laura (Jan 6, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> Organizer for various debit/credit/reward cards, checkbook, calling cards, Tim's business cards, gel pen for checks, highlighter for Tim, cash (if I have any), and coins


 
Wow, calling cards? Like in the olden days, when you stopped by someone's parlour and they were out? Or...do you mean for calling someone on the phone? That just occurred to me. 

- Cellphone
- Shimmery lip stuff
- Mailbox key
- Car/apt. keys
- Remote entry key for apt. gate
- Lactaid pills (for husband)
- Shimmery Chapstick
- Medicated lip balm (which husband mooches off me...it's tiny, so I don't know why it's not in his pocket!)
- Wallet
- Receipt for pho (husband's favorite sick food ) 
- shopping list for an earlier Trader Joe's run
- Hobby Lobby coupon
- Multi-pocket coupon holder
- newly expired health insurance card
- mini coconut lime verbena lotion
- ponytail holder
- rubber band
- pen
- lint-taker-offer
- hand sanitizer with aloe (feel incomplete, and gross, without)
- glasses lens wipes
- Office Depot gift card
- Dunkin Donuts coupon
- Frequent lunch rewards card for the best pizza place in Atl

Patricia, can you post a photo of your bag? I'm so curious.


----------



## Laura (Jan 6, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> A fresh handkerchief (I tend to give them away to ladies rather frequently, thus no longer having one.)


*swoons* What a gentleman.



> A housewife


 Huh??


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 6, 2010)

Laura said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Organizer for various debit/credit/reward cards, checkbook, calling cards, Tim's business cards, gel pen for checks, highlighter for Tim, cash (if I have any), and coins
> ...


 
Lol--I never even thought about the modern kind! Yes, the old-fashioned kind ladies used to leave if someone was out. I don't really work, and not everyone needs all my info, so I have them with just my name, and then I can add just my email or whatever it is people need to know--a time we're going to get together for coffee, for example.


----------



## ubermadchen (Jan 6, 2010)

Susanna said:


> "Man-Purse" ... Oh I hope not.
> 
> "Military Patches" ... okay, what's that about... ha ha ha ha ha ... btw, I think you're the winner on this thread, Boliver.
> 
> Although, Ubermachen totally deserves an honorable mention for carrying "nametags" and "Emergen-C". Woo hoo! I shall strive to be more uberlike thee.


 
Haha! Like I said, I just cleaned out my purse. I tend to clean it when people start making fun of the things that I pull out of there...

This last time me and a bunch of friends were in the car and someone said they had a craving for banana bread. And I said "Oh, hold on, I have a recipe for banana bread right here in my purse!!"

The other time someone said while sitting next to me, "what's that smell?" And I replied, "oh, it's probably this baked potato I have in my purse..."


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 6, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...


 
I love this! Its so fun. Hmmmm...maybe I'll do this. I bet I could make some cute ones on my computer and using resume or parchment paper.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 6, 2010)

> What's in your purse, murse, or backpack?



I have none of these...and I don't have a wallet or a briefcase...nothing...nada.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ivan said:


> > What's in your purse, murse, or backpack?
> 
> 
> 
> I have none of these...and I don't have a wallet or a briefcase...nothing...nada.


 
You must be married.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 6, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > > What's in your purse, murse, or backpack?
> ...



True, but a few good plastic cards (not credit) suffice.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 6, 2010)

Laura said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > A fresh handkerchief (I tend to give them away to ladies rather frequently, thus no longer having one.)
> ...


 
A housewife is a sort of sewing kit. Mine has needles, threads, buttons, a few safety pins, and foldable scissors. It is sort of like this:


----------



## larryjf (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't have a murse, so i'll have to tell you what's in my pockets and holsters (yes, i have bags that strap to my belt that i carry things in)...
Cambridge Goatskin ESV Bible
Blackberry
Flash Hard Drive
Keys
Gun (Ruger LCP .380) (and that's not in the holster, it's in my pocket)
Pill Box
Mints
Comb
Wallet


----------



## Augusta (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok here's mine:

-wallet
-tin of Myntz
-Burt's Bees pomegranate lip balm (We need a Tim's Bees competing brand)
-various business cards and coupons
-small ibuprophen bottle
-hearing aid holder
-lip pencil
-pocket sized 1650 Scottish Psalter 
-doggie poop bag
-beano
-tape measure
-cool swiss army tool with scissors, knife, etc.
-barrets
-mini flashlight
-small pill jar 
-dramamine
-lactaid
-pencil
-pen
-fingernail clippers
-cellphone
-Zune
-comb

It really is a small purse but I can fit a lot in it.


----------



## Andres (Jan 6, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > > What's in your purse, murse, or backpack?
> ...


 
I don't have any of those either and, yes, I am married. Here is a funny story though about purses:

When my wife and I were engaged we were doing our wedding registry at Bed, Bath, & Beyond. It was fun looking at everything and planning our future together. Then a woman passing by made the comment to us, "oh, you two must be engaged." 
I said, "yes maam we are. What gave it away? Was it because we look so cute together? Or is it because you can see how madly in love we are? Oh wait, obviously because we are doing our registry and planning to spend the rest of our lives together!" 
She replied, "actually, it was none of those. You have been carrying her purse the whole time you've been shopping." 
I hadn't even noticed that I had been doing it, but sure enough it was on my arm and I guess had been for awhile.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jan 6, 2010)

In my purse I have:
a Walgreens ad
a CVS ad
coupons
hand lotion
cell phone
3 ink pens
two wallets
a pair of gloves
chapstick
nail clippers

I rarely have books in my purse. If I am going to be somewhere where I have some time to sit I usually pack a large bag with all of the kids school work to grade.


----------



## Honor (Jan 6, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> I have three brief cases. They each are for different purposes. My main briefcase has the following in it:
> 
> Bible
> Greek New Testament
> ...


 
a few questions about what is in your breifcase : why the lighter and the matches? why the bullets and not the gun? why do you frequently feel the need to make ladies cry? what is the difference in the Bible I read and the Bible Santa reads? and how many moles had to die for your books???


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 6, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Laura said:
> ...


 
We use vistaprint or giggleprint dot com. They only charge about $7 (shipping) to do a couple hundred cards. They've got a couple dozen backgrounds, fonts, etc. in the "free" category. For a few bucks more, I think you can get nicer stock, more backgrounds, the logo taken off the back (which no one notices anyway), etc.


----------



## Idelette (Jan 6, 2010)

Augusta said:


> Ok here's mine:
> 
> -wallet
> -tin of Myntz
> ...


 
Traci, I was wondering where you found a pocket-sized Scottish Psalter? I have one that is pretty small...but I don't think its pocket size. It would be nice to have one, please let me know!


----------



## BJClark (Jan 6, 2010)

> I love this! Its so fun. Hmmmm...maybe I'll do this. I bet I could make some cute ones on my computer and using resume or parchment paper.


 


> We use vistaprint or giggleprint dot com. They only charge about $7 (shipping) to do a couple hundred cards. They've got a couple dozen backgrounds, fonts, etc. in the \"free\" category. For a few bucks more, I think you can get nicer stock, more backgrounds, the logo taken off the back (which no one notices anyway), etc.



Wouldn't business cards work with just your name printed on them? with some programs you can even put little designs on those..

in looking I guess not, if done correctly..

http://www.dejaelaine.com/callingcardindex.html


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 6, 2010)

BJClark said:


> > I love this! Its so fun. Hmmmm...maybe I'll do this. I bet I could make some cute ones on my computer and using resume or parchment paper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's basically what these are. I just don't add all my personal info in each field when I design the card. I chose an antique-looking background with a scroll-type border and an old-fashioned font, but it could be done myriad ways to suit personal tastes. It was cheaper to have vistaprint do it than to buy the printer business card stock.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 7, 2010)

Honor said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I have three brief cases. They each are for different purposes. My main briefcase has the following in it:
> ...



Well, the lighter is to light things. It is a Zippo that my grandfather gave me on the day my daughter was born. (It jumped into Normandy with a 101st paratrooper attached to it.) The matches are in case the lighter doesn't work, and for pipes. The spare magazine is in case the magazine in my pistol and the primary spare, which are both carried in either a IWB holster or shoulder rig, are emptied. Santa speaks Spanish. And it takes about 12 moles to make a Moleskine book. 

As to making ladies cry. I don't make them cry. I deal with them men who do and then hand the lady a handkerchief if needed.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 7, 2010)

> I shrank them. It was the only way to make them fit with all of the prejudice and pride I had stuffed in there.



I wear my prejudice on my sleeve, no murse necessary.

I like big pockets on my corduroys, but beyond keys, all I really have are change, a cell phone, a few pieces of paper (mostly bills) and a Swiss Army knife.


----------



## ewenlin (Jan 7, 2010)

I like how many men here on the PB keep their guns close.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 7, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...


 


LawrenceU said:


> As to making ladies cry. I don't make them cry. I deal with them men who do and then hand the lady a handkerchief if needed.


 
Lawrence, you are definitely the hero of my dog's next work of fiction. His last began with a man retrieving a hanky for a lady (how much handier if he had had one of his own to offer, as he stepped on almost all her podal parts in the effort) and ended in a glorious blaze of dying light where another man rode off into the sunset with just such a 'housewife'.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't be too hasty Joshua. Are you quite sure that backpacks and purses aren't also of the same?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 7, 2010)

> I'm pretty sure murses are of the devil.



I will second, third, and fourth that.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 7, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> > I'm pretty sure murses are of the devil.
> 
> 
> 
> I will second, third, and fourth that.


 
And, I will bring it out of committee and to the floor for a vote!!

My briefcases would never be mistaken for some androgynous satchel.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 7, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Laura said:
> ...


 
He is definitely a canine of great taste, deportment, and genius. I would be humbly honoured to even be considered by him. (Perhaps we could arrange a rendezvous for him and my canine companions so that they could enjoy an evening of fine prose, witty poetry, and greasy bones.)


----------



## Curt (Jan 7, 2010)

That's neither purse nor murse. That's a "go-bag."


----------



## JennyG (Jan 7, 2010)

I have different bags - result, when I look in whichever one I have with me, it contains only the things (three-year-old chewinggum, dried-up biros) which I'm certain not to need. Except of course for the car-keys which I wouldn't get very far without. It's actually the car, not the bag that's stocked for every eventuality. That's where you'll find everything from the loose change and spanners to the Lloyd-Jones tapes and bank statements


----------



## thegospel (Jan 7, 2010)

No murse here! Just a laptop bag with a computer and accessories that weigh too much, a Kindle 2 with about 50 books, a wallet, 4-5 pens, 2 pencils, 2 paperbacks (Daniel Doriani's Getting the message & Putting the Truth to work), a cell phone, and a Kindle charger. 

Starting soon I will carry a second bag for learning greek (Mounce's grammar and workbook, vocab cards, and a lexicon). My Greek NT is on my Kindle, until I can afford to get the UBS Greek NT because the Kindle Greek text does not have accents or breathing marks (something like that).


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 7, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> (It jumped into Normandy with a 101st paratrooper attached to it.)



The owner of that lighter likely knew my uncle and my namesake. He was a Battalion commander in the 101st who jumped out at Normandy, Bastogne, and most of the other legendary battles involving the 101st. He used to tell us the only injury he ever had (other than sprained ankles and flesh wounds) was when he broke his foot kicking a cardboard box on the streets of Manhattan in the victory parade after the war. The box was full of canned beans.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 7, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> He is definitely a canine of great taste, deportment, and genius.


 
I wouldn't go so far, personally. He is definitely a canine -- I can go that far.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 7, 2010)

Idelette said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> > Ok here's mine:
> ...



Here you go Yvonne: Trinitarian Bible Society - The Word of God Among All Nations Go to 'other' and then look for 'metrical psalms.' It's the pocket edition and it is smaller than a 3x5 card and very cute.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jan 7, 2010)

My daddy always said a wallet should only hold cash, a razor blade, and a lucky poker chip.


----------



## CatherineL (Jan 8, 2010)

I love that big purses are "in." I look for the hugest purse I can because its also my diaper bag.

Diapers/travel wipe pack
travel tissue pack
wallet
coupons
reciepts
AC moore ad
date book
to-do list notebook
cell phone
anti-bac foam
hand lotion
keys
pair of kids' socks (hrmmm....)
altoids
water bottle
granola bar
bag of cheerios
can of dr. pepper (um, I think that was from a trip the other day that I forgot to drink)
lip smackers Dr. Pepper (a theme!)
lipstick
assorted pens and pencils

Am I seriously the only person who has diapers in her purse? Maybe I didn't read carefully enough, though.  There are usually a few sippy cups in there as well.


----------

